# Help sexing frogs



## Blakeg123 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello I purchased these frogs about 5-6 months ago. And I’m really not sure how old they where when I got them but I was wondering if anyone could help maybe determine the sex of them. I know these aren’t the best photos and I can get more. They are camera shy…


----------



## HollyB83 (Nov 8, 2020)

If you have the chance to get more, that would be wonderful. It's kind of difficult with the photos here, but look at the general body shape of the frog and toe pads. Males will have larger toe pads than females.


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

Yep - get close up of the toe pads on the front legs. If you look at my post history I had 4 azureus (same as yours) together for sexing and you can see the difference very clearly.


----------

